# Part-time Mystery Shoppers urgently wanted in Greece!



## pcater (Mar 5, 2009)

Mystery shoppers wanted in: - Thessaloniki, Heraclio/Crete, Volos, Patras, Ioannina, Tripoli, Corfu, Rhodos.

Work will primarily consist of visiting several stores to purchase soft drink samples, according to the list assigned to you. After purchase, you will need to complete a purchasing list via an online survey, completing fields such as Sample number, Product, Date Code etc. You will then be required to label the samples, pack them securely and then send them onto the company lab.

The project is due to begin at the end of February and the work will need to be carried out either once a month or once every other month, depending on location.

Please email [email protected] for further details!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

*interested from Thessaloniki*

I have already sent an e-mail to your e-mail address so please reply with further details.I am living in Thessaloniki so this would be of interest
thank you



pcater said:


> Mystery shoppers wanted in: - Thessaloniki, Heraclio/Crete, Volos, Patras, Ioannina, Tripoli, Corfu, Rhodos.
> 
> Work will primarily consist of visiting several stores to purchase soft drink samples, according to the list assigned to you. After purchase, you will need to complete a purchasing list via an online survey, completing fields such as Sample number, Product, Date Code etc. You will then be required to label the samples, pack them securely and then send them onto the company lab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi replied to your e-mail address would appreciate further info.I live in Thessaloniki Greece.Hope to hear from you soon.Best regards
Jacqueline


----------

